# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  real or fake sust 250 please respond!!!

## Nyboy

please help on real or fake sust

----------


## wuboy25

Pretty sure it is fake... Necks look too long and ink is blue......

----------


## wuboy25

Those are the fakes done in China right?

----------


## BIGREDDOG

my ex. date not that color or size

----------


## got juice

yeah man unfortunately those are knock off's. from what i have heard they are legit test, just not real sust.

i have some of them too. mine looks like they crashed, nice little white floaters in them, also try rubbing that blue expiration date with your thumb and i bet it will wipe right off.

later man,

----------


## Seajackal

Sorry NYBOY your susts are fake as other guys said.

----------


## mr_big

yep there are fake sorry bud i wud go and see your "man" and fill him in thats what i wud do anyway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Grizzly420

the blue writing is a very bad sign sorry

----------

